# SE Pennsylvania hardwood lumber sources



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering where the jocks who live in the southeastern Pennsylvania region get their lumber. I live in Chester County, PA and currently drive out to Oxford, PA and use Hearne Hardwoods. There is a local Woodcraft in Downingtown but they are more expensive and don't have large quanities. Any other places I am missing???


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Try Spacht Sawmill in Fairview Village (1266 Quarry Hall Rd Fairview Village, PA 19409, spachtsawmill.com). They carry mostly local hardwoods. Another source is Hudock's hardwoods in Perkiomenville (3147 Deep Creek Road, perkiomenville, PA 18074, Hudockshardwood.com).


----------



## Bert304 (Oct 29, 2009)

I use Industrial Plywood in Reading.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

*EDIT what kind of stuff are you looking for? Hearnes has almost too much high end stuff for me.

I live in Chester County…Hearnes is OK (and only 14 miles away), but I really like Groff's lumber out in south west Lancaster county. www.groffslumber.com. It's less than an hour from Coatesville. They have big boards of whatever you'd want and a cool room of smaller pieces all individually priced and most finished on 3 sides. It was more comfortable there for me as a newbie to rough lumber. They will also joint and plane anything pretty cheap.


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to try some of these out.


----------



## vetty (Mar 29, 2009)

I second Jason, Groff & Groff is a great place with helpful people. Don't forget Craigslist (material section) though…


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Hope hardwoods in Landenburg Pa is another great place . A little farther is Delaware County Supply in Bothwyn PA , they have a huge selection of domastic hardwoods and some exotics .

What part of CC are in you ?


----------

